# Reloading



## webdevtj (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm looking to learn how to reload myself. Bullets are getting ridiculously expensive. With that being said, I realize that this may be a dangerous practice without the right expertise, so I would like to acquire that necessary skill/knowledge base. Any suggestions on where to start?

Btw, I live in the Charlotte area, so if anyone knows of a good class or person to turn to, then please share.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Moved to the reloading forum,


> _cartridges_ are getting ridiculously expensive.


fixed it.

The first thing you need to learn is attention to detail.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> The first thing you need to learn is attention to detail.


+1 to that, even without the sarcasm. 

Get a reloading book or 2 or three and read them. That will give you a feel for the process.

Ask everyone you know for their opinions on hardware (presses, brands, styles, etc.). Everyone you ask is going to give a different opinion, so don't feel overwhelmed. Just take the information you are able to gather and use that to decide what equipment you want to invest in.

All the brands of reloading equipment are capable of producing good ammo. Some do it faster or easier or cheaper. As Bruce suggested, the biggest potential for poor quality ammo is the operator, so pay attention to detail, keep good notes, label everything and go by the guidelines in your reloading books. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The second thing to do is read the content of this hand/reloadload specific section/forum before throwing out questions that have already been answered.

Enjoy


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

let me know when your ready to buy bullets, I buy mine just out side of Charlotte. its the cheapest place I've found.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I recently purchased my first reloader. I bought a 5 station auto indexing progressive press. Everyone always says start out with a single stage press.

I think it really depends on the person. If you are mechanically inclined. If you have any friends who currently reload. Or, if you are the type of person who can take it slow and not jump ahead of yourself, then there is no reason you can't start out on a progressive press.

It also depends on your needs. Do you shoot a lot? Are you a very busy person who would rather spend their time doing other things besides reloading 500 rounds? If so a progressive might be for you. On the other hand; if you have some spare time, if your looking to take it slow and if your looking to save money, then a good single stage (or turret) press might be for you.

There is TONS of information on the net on learning to reload. Read it. 

It's really not dangerous if you have half a brain......just take your time. It will save you tons of money on ammo......Or more likely will allow you to shoot WAY more for the same money.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have always considered handloading to be, above all, a relaxing hobby. It requires one to be patient, careful, and to gain the essential skills, which are not difficult. I have never gone to the progressive presses, because I weigh every few handgun charges, and every rifle charge, and trickle them to accuracy. 

I would say that one should never be in a hurry in handloading; and always focus all one's attention on each step. Use the manuals for your loads and resist the temptation to experiment with loads you cannot find in them. For me, the idea has always been to make accurate ammunition that is as close to factory pressures and velocities as possible within a comfortable margin of safety. Good luck!


----------

